# New to site. IVF questions - anyone been to see Dr Trew at the Hammersmith?



## Clairey22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Just recently joined.  I'm about to go through IVF and wanted to know any tips. Unfortunately I'm 43 and have been trying for the last couple of years.  After a couple of operations and a lot of wasted time I'm finally at the IVF route.  I have been referred to Doctor Trew at either the Hammersmith or Harley Street Clinics.  I don't really know about cost or how successful the hospital or doctor are.  A friend of mine recommended this site and so I thought I would give it a try.  
Anyone been to the Hammersmith or Dr Trew?  Any idea on cost for a IVF package?  Anyone recommend any IVF clinics in London?
Sorry about all the questions I just have so much to ask and it's suddenly all just become a reality.
Thanks in advance 😌


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Claire and welcome

I'm not sure about Dr Trew but have found you some links below that may help

- London clinics link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0 - there is a thread for Hammersmith part way down the page

- we have a board for over 40s too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

- I cycled at the ARGC on Wimpole Street and would highly recommend them - they have great success rates for older women too - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0 - the experience there is quite intense but it worked for me after failures elsewhere

There really is no fixed cost, as it can depend on the treatment you need - I needed treatment for natural killer cells and ended up spending about £15k at the ARGC. I had cheaper treatments £5-7k at the Bridge centre but they didn't work  The important thing is finding the right clinic for you. As you are older I'd definitely do some research and choose the right clinic rather than just go with the first one you're recommended. I learnt this the hard and the costly way 

KA xxx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I've recently had my 2nd cycle with Hammersmith and I haven't had any problems with them. I saw Dr Ng for my first cycle (lovely Dr) and then had Dr Das for my 2nd (not so lovely!). I was NHS though so I can't give any idea of costs I'm afraid. As Karenanna has suggested, pop over to the Hammersmith thread and ask on there. It is a quiet thread but most of the time you will get a response. 

Good luck with your search, I hope you find the right clinic for you  

K x


----------



## Lucyloo100 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Clairey22

I wondered how you got on at Hammersmith ?
I am 42 and about to start ICSI treatment.  I'm looking for the best clinic in London or Surrey  for me and definitely considering Hammersmith Hosptial also Lister and  ARGC.

I do hope you have had some success

Lucy x


----------

